# In rememberance.....



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:frownkin:Sitting here, tears streaming down my face, watching clips from 9/11. All those people, all that tragedy..... I will never forget.


----------



## BillyVanpire (Apr 22, 2015)

Tragedy is an under-statement.

The people responsible need to burn for eternity.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

A great tragedy and great loss of innocent life.

This morning at church we recited the Prayer of St Francis in memory of those who lost their lives that day. It's a beautiful poem that speaks of love, forgiveness, healing, and hope, which is something we wish for anyone who has lost someone they loved.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)




----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

In remembrance of 9/11. Shortly after 9/11 I went with Rick to a Military conference in Utah. They had a evening of entertainment set up for us. The first thing was this video on a screen as big as the wall. I couldn't hear the song through the cheers and shouting. There were a couple hundred there and when they came to the boot in the ass part I thought the conference center would throw us out. But who could throw out a couple hundred soldiers wired on this song? I wasn't shouting, I was proud and crying like a baby.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

We watched a number of National Geographic specials yesterday on the 9/11 anniversary (remember we're a day ahead) and I was completely drawn back to that night 15 years ago when I watched it all unfold and sat watching the television, unable to turn it off and not believing what I was seeing. Yesterday's programs brought it all back including the disbelief that any human being could mastermind such a dreadful plan. And I couldn't help but think how much more painful it is for you guys. There just aren't enough words.....


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Someone posted this picture on Facebook. I find it awesome.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

One of my friends was in New York two blocks from the World Trade Center when the planes hit. He played a concert (he's a cellist) that night at the church that remained standing. This morning he played the same piece of music at our church in honor of those who died and the firemen who worked so tirelessly that day.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Never Forget!


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

I remember I was coming home from court that morning and hearing it on the radio. Like many other people I was glued to the television. I live over the hill from our county airport and it was eerily quiet in the week after the attacks, the skies were so quiet. It's funny when you are used to hearing planes then not hearing them, you know something is wrong. I have found that I can't watch the 9/11 specials and the tributes that occurred these past years. My heart aches for days afterward, like grieving that won't go away. I'll never forget.

Although I will say that this is my favorite tribute, hearing the harnesses jingling as they go through the towns. An American company, with beautiful majestic Clydesdales, paying tribute in front of the statue of liberty and New York, where the majority of it happened. Love it.


----------

